# Fan blower knob not working



## hugo3241989 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey guys,
Just a while ago my fan blower control doesn't work any more. For some reason it got stuck and cannot go to the "4" speed setting, only worked at 3 and 2, and now it wont work at all. "2" only works by pushing the knob down with pressure. Can this be a resistor problem or the mechanics behind the controls? Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Nelsonsh (Dec 11, 2018)

Did u find out the issue? In having same problem and eventually snapped the knob off.


----------

